

Live map of the London Underground - joelanman
http://traintimes.org.uk/map/tube/

======
imurray
Matthew Somerville has done a bunch of cool stuff as well as this:
<http://www.dracos.co.uk/> Just this weekend I stumbled onto his site again
when wanting to know where the nearest postbox to my new flat is.

Incidentally there is an official "real time map":
<http://journeyplanner.tfl.gov.uk/im/RD-T.html> It's less _cool_ , but
actually tells you at a glance what you really want to know: where disruptions
are.

~~~
dracos
Thanks :-) It would definitely be good if the map could at some point
highlight disruptions, or closed stations/lines, yes (along with other things
it could show, such as trains at depots if we know where the depots are).
Source is available at <http://github.com/dracos/underground-live-map> :)

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Where did you hear of Science Hack Day ?! I've never heard of it and would
give a lot to have been there.

Now really annoyed (mutters to self under breath .. muttter mutter mutter ...)

~~~
ig1
I find the best way to keep track of that kind of thing is following a bunch
of well connect geeks on twitter. Frustratingly it clashed with both
productcamp and the facebook hackathon.

It would be great to have a london events calender both to keep track of these
events and also to avoid clashes.

~~~
joelanman
I didn't know about the hack day, but I found this page through Matthew's
twitter:

<http://twitter.com/dracos>

------
thingie
Reminds me of this. (Though it is much older, and data, as I remember, come
only from the timetable, it's not live.) <http://www.swisstrains.ch/>

------
lkozma
There was this one for Helsinki buses for a while:
<http://transport.wspgroup.fi/hklkartta/defaultEn.aspx>

------
m0tive
Nice. There's some odd bugs with a couple of the trains... I've just seen one
travel from Kings Cross to West Ruislip, off the tracks and in under a minute.

------
soyelmango
This will be invaluable for any scientist to prove that earth minutes and tube
minutes are different.

------
furyg3
I really wish this would be available for Amsterdam. I feel like GVB (the
organization which organized public transit in the city) wouldn't publish an
API.

Half the time I feel like the drivers don't even know where their trams are
headed.

------
kierank
It'll be interesting to verify this as the trains pass me by here at home.

~~~
th0ma5
i would be interested in verification as well, by looking at it, i think it
gets updates frequently, but i'm not sure if they are live or not, but it does
seem that based on whichever information it is getting, then it is running a
dead-reckoning type interpolation of where the train probably is, and there's
nothing wrong with that. however, i would be very impressed at the efficiency
of the flow if this was all actual readings all the time.

~~~
kierank
The interpolation was about 2-3 minutes out and in that time it didn't poll
the tfl server as far as I could see. However, when I hit refresh the location
was pretty accurate.

------
st0p
Awesome!

------
hngryhppos
I bet Google has the data to add this to there transit maps feature. Is there
a way to add locations on a map that use an icon other than the pin?

